# Twitter and Tumblr isn't working. How do I increase sales to my online t-shirt store?



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

my website is Fresh Baked Goods South

just wanted to know how to increase sales. I post alot on twitter and tumblr. I also pass out business cards to people I meet. 

I used google adword, didnt really see the results I wanted for the amount of money I spent.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Where you spend money ? Your site looks like a free site. Please make it a professional site no one take interest in such type of site nowadays because, this is very competitive market which is difficult to lead with this type of site.


----------



## nillapoet (May 22, 2012)

The website does look pretty basic.

have you tried any other advertising?

I keep getting "those look great" but then few people buy them.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

How can you convince someone who doesn't know you or your company to buy from you?
- Nice Designs: Ask your friends in Facebook if they like your designs... Post a picture and get feedback
- Good Price Point: What do similar products sell for?
- Trust: Do you / your company convey trust? Your website, your blog?

Just by going to your site, this is my impression:
- What is the name of your company?
- How do I contact you?
- Who are you and why should I buy from you?
- Are you real? do you have a blog, facebook, twitter, address, phone number? 
- How do I know my contact info is safe?

This is by no means all you have to do, but start here and you will be one step ahead of where you are right now.

Good luck!


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

love the design and agree with the others. should set up a Karmaloop.com acct too. any online stores like karmaloop always help out traffic to your online store for cheaper cost.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

my main site is FBG | S but the store site is what i listed.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

PS thank you for all the input


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Sell stuff on Etsy and Ebay.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great idea sir ! 
not too familiar with Etsy but i will check it out.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I made an etsy / applied with Karmaloop in hopes that will help


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I can see why Twitter isn't working for you - you aren't creating any interaction with the community. Sometimes you just post a hashtag for your brand as a Tweet. What's that supposed to do? 

Twitter and Facebook are about meeting and connecting with people. If you want to be successful using Twitter start contributing to conversations. Retweet interesting things that other people say. Become a part of the community rather than just using Twitter to blast a "buy my product" message.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks will take that note starting now.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

Any time I go to a site and it starts blasting music or throws me into some sorta video montage type of thing the first thing I do it LEAVE.

Nothing personal.....Just sayin


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have removed the music from the site. Note Taken


----------



## Shaymelo (Apr 17, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question for my line. I have had no sales and been up for a few months now. I think asking some tshirt blogs to review your shirts, that would be a great help in gaining more traffic.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shaymelo said:


> I was going to ask the same question for my line. I have had no sales and been up for a few months now. I think asking some tshirt blogs to review your shirts, that would be a great help in gaining more traffic.


i clicked your site and it went straight to checkout  people are curious and you have to feed them more information about your art. make a blog on what you are doing past/present/future. who is your following? skaters? young adults? then have pictures of a skater with your brand cutting it up. young adults? then have pics of young kids with your brand at school talking near lockers. visuals always play a major roll in fashion.


----------



## Shaymelo (Apr 17, 2012)

RickyJ702 said:


> i clicked your site and it went straight to checkout  people are curious and you have to feed them more information about your art. make a blog on what you are doing past/present/future. who is your following? skaters? young adults? then have pictures of a skater with your brand cutting it up. young adults? then have pics of young kids with your brand at school talking near lockers. visuals always play a major roll in fashion.


My site went straight to checkout?? hmm strange. When I click it goes to the homepage. I'll look into it.
OP has a great site, just need to do some foot work (stickers, tshows e.g) offline in unison with Twiter/Tumblr etc.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

Shaymelo said:


> My site went straight to checkout?? hmm strange. When I click it goes to the homepage. I'll look into it.
> OP has a great site, just need to do some foot work (stickers, tshows e.g) offline in unison with Twiter/Tumblr etc.


i apologize. it was the homepage.


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

EnMartian gets it. Begin to engage with others whom you come into contact with. Build mutual but SINCERE relationships with everyone on facebook, here on the forums, twitter, tumblr, google+ (if you have one) 
Just go out there and become a part of the community like EnMartian wrote. Don't be one of those "come check out my store, buy from me, come like me, me, me, me" type of people. The majority of people are doing it, don't be another one. Stand out, engage and read.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yea IT always is to ask for others ideas and opinion. I've implemented some of the suggestions that where given for my site.


----------



## ForeignMind (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm the Style Coordinator at this year's A3C Hip Hop Festival Oct 11th-13th in Atlanta, checked out your pieces and can say they're pretty dope. I think you coming out would be a great opportunity to interact with the hip-hop and streetwear communities. After doing so you'll gain content for your site, followers,& ultimately clientele.

Interested simply hit me up.

www.A3CFestival.com check us out


----------



## ForeignMind (Dec 17, 2011)

For whatever reason app won't let reply to pm so email me at [email protected] 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

One idea I had was giving out business cards to random people I walk by throughout the day that look like they would wear FBGS. Wanted to know if this was a good idea or a waste of business cards?


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

specifikreazon7 said:


> One idea I had was giving out business cards to random people I walk by throughout the day that look like they would wear FBGS. Wanted to know if this was a good idea or a waste of business cards?


In my opinion, waste of time. Marketing and selling is about getting your information to the right people in the right way at the right time. Handing out business cards to random people is doing none of that. 

What you need to do is figure out who your target market is and then go where they are. Whether that's online or offline, you need to have some idea of who you think would be the target customer for your brand, and then make sure you're in front of those people. 

Random stuff rarely works, though people think it does. If you hand out enough of anything, you'll most likely get lucky at some point, but there are more cost effective ways of achieving sales, and probably faster ways as well.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

only give out cards at clothing conventions my opinion. we use to give out cards at events but they usually get thrown away by the end of the night. what we did at hiphop international was a picture booth. we asked everybody for "FREE pictures". .. no one is going to deny "FREE" and they can get the pictures on our site. in order for them to get to the picture they had input their email. now that we have their email they are now locked in the newest updates and line that we have  devious MUAHAH!


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

People have very short attention span...It takes 1 click just to get to your site. Another click to find the store. 
From what i see, your site has total 2 content pages "About" and "Contact". This is bad from SEO perspective. 
What i would do differently is 

1)Put some of the designs on the main page, this way your visitor can get the relevant information in just one click
2)Get rid of the "Click To Enter" Page
3)Google Analytics + Google Webmaster Tools - I find that visitor statistics can tell you a lot about your vistors, if you make changes to your site based on intelligence from those tool, this will help you convert better
4)I didn't find much content in your blog, mostly picture (they are great by the way). Because search engines don't really understand images, put more content on your blogs (Same for your website pages)

Hopefully this will help a bit. Feel free to contact me if you have questions, i would love to help out.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for more great advice ! I went ahead and got rid of the enter page. and working on ways to change the site around to include more information to viewers in more prominent ways.

That email list idea is Genius btw. Need to come up with something like that RickyJ702


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wanted to know if Using a premium theme for big cartel would help also? 

I wanted to use a premium theme that I was going to buy as my main website and have the blog and everything ran off of that? 

any ideas?


----------



## suzamac (Mar 18, 2008)

Who is your target market? Why would they buy from you? How would they find you? What are your keywords that you designed your site around and focused your market on? Have you gone out into the offline world and tried to sell your shirts?


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd seen my target age group rages from ages 17-24. I have attended 2 trade shows where I passed out business cards and sold some of the shirts. Quite successful. I also give out business cards to people who I converse with that may seem interested in the brand. Hopefully they can find the website since thats what I am using to showcase.


----------



## GeorgeT (Sep 11, 2012)

Search engine optimization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

SEO can help especially if you are an exclusively online business.


----------



## thedisillusioned (Jun 6, 2012)

I really like your hungry hornets design and would love to feature it on my blog disillusioneddesigns | THE HOME OF AWESOME DESIGNS AND KICKASS T-SHIRTS

Additionally it could help to get your work on redbubble, zazzle and deviant art as well as starting a pinterest account


----------



## fostejam (Sep 28, 2012)

Here's some simple things to think about that will help you determine how to get more traffic:

Who is your target market?
Where do they hang out? (online and offline)
How can you get in front of them in a cool and motivating way?


----------



## PurpleKoiTees (Sep 15, 2012)

specifikreazon7 said:


> I'd seen my target age group rages from ages 17-24. I have attended 2 trade shows where I passed out business cards and sold some of the shirts. Quite successful. I also give out business cards to people who I converse with that may seem interested in the brand. Hopefully they can find the website since thats what I am using to showcase.


I would reconsider your target age demographic. Some of your shirts seem to feature / allude to Chicago sports teams and logos. The age of season ticket holders is generally older. Also, EnMartian is right about twitter. If you want to build your audience then tweet about the Bulls and the Bears. The Cubs? Well, not so much since they are the Cardinals doormat. (Sorry, I couldn't resist) Good luck.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I found this article that may be of some use.

How to Convert Facebook Fans Into Paying Customers | YoungEntrepreneur.com


----------



## Windrope (Sep 25, 2012)

Several great advices for your online business.

I failed to notice how long have you been involved with the types of promotion that you described? All of marketing (including GoogleAdwords) takes time, and you have to consider a pallet of alternative approaches. The current online strategy might seem like the main marketing path in the long-run, however if currently you still have trouble identifying your target market, while the site receives criticism for looking unprofessional, there might be an explanation for your slow sales. Visiting sites online has to do with the ammount of trust a site awakens in a user - a free-looking site does not have to be a bad one, it just might seem like a poorer alternative. While you get that fixed, consider different approaches to distribution of your production - while the online brand recognition is picking up pace, have you thought about approaching local retailers? If you spend decent amount of time getting yourself ready for the encounter, a simple walk-in talk can return a call asking to see more. Prepare by hinking of any questions a retailer may ask (the quantity you can produce monthly, the price range and discount system), arrange a professional photo shoot of you production to use the images and print catalogue which you can leave with the store manager. What might seem like an pricy investment (paying for a photographer), actually is a cornerstone for a professional impression, giving you images for a catalogue as well as the website once you decide to look professional.

Approach any clothing/t-shirt stores in the area, have a spare catalogue ready to be reviewed and left in the store, make sure they have your number and/or the website address written down. While waiting for the online marketing campaing to take off, you might as well do an individual market research and see what the retailers are about. Once some places will start distributing your work, the word can spread fast and the time invested into refurbishment of the site should pay off. 

Keep your mindset optimistic, and continue looking for solutions. People do like good designs, and good designs will find a response.


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

I try and use everyones advice as best as I can and incorporate necessary changes


----------



## macdaddy33 (Jul 26, 2012)

My site was launched two weeks ago. My designs are not as good one reason I am limited to a small cutter at the moment and new to the whole industry. I know I am in the minor leauge there.

Would appreciate opinions the more critical the better in comparison to the site that has been analysed.
*Thanks*


----------



## eetadafe86 (Jun 21, 2012)

macdaddy33 said:


> My site was launched two weeks ago. My designs are not as good one reason I am limited to a small cutter at the moment and new to the whole industry. I know I am in the minor leauge there.
> 
> Would appreciate opinions the more critical the better in comparison to the site that has been analysed.
> *Thanks*


I'd pick a big Australian event got a bunch of tees. Set up a pop up shop and go crazy. Document the whole day, post up live to social media. Collate the photos as soon as the even is done and hit all Australian publications with a press release.


----------



## Gradeaye (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going through the same thing. I'm trying to increase online sales but I don't not really get and understand the twitter and tumbler. Guys come check out my Tshirts designs at Store and if nothing else give me tips of improvement.


----------



## BWigs22 (Jul 23, 2011)

like suggested above, try submitting to other websites to get feedback.. Kazbah just launched its own website they are looking for brands however as for your Tweets, I don't think they are working because you're just tweeting random stuff like I wana tap MileyCirus, yeah me too but so what lol I like the designs though just post more relevant info, good work!


----------



## specifikreazon7 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yea my twitter sadly is my personal twitter. since my friends know of fbgs. but yea i m on the karmaloop kazbah and always trying to find other sites that are selling well.


----------



## ddtk (Jan 27, 2013)

What has worked for me: 
As regards online promotion for me it's working this method I developed over the years:
From my logs:
First Post in Blogs, you need blogs, Tumblr, wordpress, etc.	
Link blogs to fb stumble upon	Digg Pinterest Twitter
Create profiles in your niche related sites and link to your work.
Link T-Shirts on shop to fb	stumble upon	Digg	Pinterest	Twitter	Heart it, svpply, My artpage	Google+
Link Pinterest to	fb	stumble upon twitter
Tweet Often Create more than one account, one for you as an artist and some with keywords in its username ;-)
Comment on ... Blogs with tees
links in about.me	
PINTEREST PINTEREST PINTEREST !!! (Create boards related to your brand or niche and you'll get followers if you pin often and good stuff, and add descriptions to your work saying it's available for sale!)
and everywhere you can add many tags, think of what the customer would type in the search box, and what combination of long keywords you should use, for instance I use "cool vector retro vintage" a lot, cos in Redbubble those are filters they use to showcase work ;-)
Let me know if you need extra help! 
I love online marketing and helping with it, it's not easy and I had nobody to teach me, so if I can be of any help....


----------



## LiveLifeOutkastD (May 22, 2012)

ddtk said:


> What has worked for me:
> As regards online promotion for me it's working this method I developed over the years:
> From my logs:
> First Post in Blogs, you need blogs, Tumblr, wordpress, etc.
> ...


Im New To The Site but I started my brand about a year ago so im new to this so im looking some tips or guidance on how to promote on the internet better because ive sold out majority of my stuff but it long periods of time. Anything would be helpful & you can checkout my sites livelifeoutkastd.bigcartel.com

OutKast'D The Brand


----------



## kitelifeco (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi i have recently set up a website and i have a blog i would like some constructive criticism and tips on what to improve to increase my sales. I currently get high views but low sales conversions. Thank you for your help.

KiteLife — Home
KiteLifeCo. | Live Free.Fly High.
http://www.facebook.com/kitelifeco
http://www.twitter.com/kitelifeco
http://www.tumblr.com/kitelifeco
Instagram


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

kitelifeco said:


> Hi i have recently set up a website and i have a blog i would like some constructive criticism and tips on what to improve to increase my sales. I currently get high views but low sales conversions. Thank you for your help.
> 
> KiteLife — Home
> KiteLifeCo. | Live Free.Fly High.
> ...


this is an old thread. it's better if you make another so it would be focused on you.


----------

